# Is it possible? [just a thought]



## gary4gar (Jun 12, 2006)

hey i came across a idea of someone on a other forum.



> Hey all, i have a unique situation here.
> 
> I have a hobby of writing down any techie idea that comes to my mind.
> 
> ...



*"For every complex problem, there exists a solution that is simple, concise, and totally wrong" *


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2006)

hmm... 15 views it seems that i not clear

huh??


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 13, 2006)

well this seems highly possible... though not google but an employee could have looked at the notes/emails of that person (after searching all mails in their D/b which they are very good at) .

after all we do not know how these companies(on whome we relay on so easily) manage our data. they wont provide secure data storage for free accounts. 

it is highly probable that if a person is into a email service providers database/storage team then they have open access to all the data. and who know s what they might search and read using the so called *supreme search engine* we cant say that the company is at fault directly but the employee is a free willed person can he can do wrong and right.

what else,  i am pretty sure that companies like google/yahoo must be using the email content to gather statistics and data on what people do and want in general in order for their service like search/advt to perform better.

i think most will agree that if a persons' mail box is opened to a well trained team then they will be able to tell all about what that person is and what he likes/does/has/thinks/knows. just like in the old detective/scherlock homes movies/stories where the detective looks at the mails and garbage and knows all he wants to about the person thus solving the mistery.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 1, 2008)

FEBE :: Firefox Add-ons
FEBE (Firefox Environment Backup Extension) allows you to quickly and easily backup your Firefox extensions. In fact, it goes beyond just backing up -- It ...
addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/2109


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 1, 2008)

max_demon said:


> FEBE :: Firefox Add-ons
> FEBE (Firefox Environment Backup Extension) allows you to quickly and easily backup your Firefox extensions. In fact, it goes beyond just backing up -- It ...
> addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/2109


Did you check the thread date?
you bumped a 2yr old thread


----------



## max_demon (Jun 1, 2008)

OMG


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2008)

q00n


----------

